# Pocket clip



## Ou224 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am looking for a pocket clip I can use on my foursevens mini ma. Would really like something I could use in either direction. If anyone has used something that worked please let me know. I have a streamlight microstream comming to me and I might try to reconstruct that clip for my mini but not sure.


----------



## Ou224 (Dec 26, 2012)

Guess this is gonna be harder to find that I thought.


----------



## Thr3Evo (Dec 26, 2012)

Since no answer was given so far, I'm guessing u might be out of luck unless you go custom. But have you thought holster? I think there are much better options that route.


----------



## Ou224 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thr3Evo said:


> Since no answer was given so far, I'm guessing u might be out of luck unless you go custom. But have you thought holster? I think there are much better options that route.



Not at all interested in holster. I want a pocket clip mostly to be able to clip it to hat for hands free light if I need it. It will stay inside my pocket but want the clip as an option. Maybe I should of got the ITP A2 light instead. Or maybe someone out there has the clip from the A2 that I can make work on mine as they are similar in size.


----------

